# kayak fishing is growing



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

so i think kayak fishing might be one of the fasest growing fishing methods around, we now have atleast 3 pages in all the major catolgues, Bass Pro, Boaters World, Cabelas etc...
whats next....im thinking our own catolgue


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You havent seen nothing yet! Wait until this fall.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

whats this fall, u gotta spill the beans now


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

please put dem beans on the floor in plain site 

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I have seen the future, but have been sworn to secrecy by my bosses at Legacy Paddlesports. But I promise you it will be worth the wait.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

My Wife Is An Big Wig For A Major Magazine
Puclishing Company And Ruthless Is Right...lets Just Say She Gets All The Pics And Publishings For Articles Way Before They Come Out... The Time Of The Yak Is Upon Us.

Not A Yaker Yet But Getting Very Enterested !!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I Have A Couple "irons" In The Fire On This One !! ...i'll Post Later...real Busy At Work..


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

You know that Kayak fishing has grown, take a look at the prices on the yaks now from years past! up at least 15%. 

When I first saw the hobie outback at BPS, it was $1499, now $1699  

Even the OK prowler at $799, now $899 or something to that effect, then add options!! :--|


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

just my opinion but dont go to bass pro to buy a kayak, go to a kayak store, u will get WAY better service and a better price


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

ruthless said:


> I have seen the future, but have been sworn to secrecy by my bosses at Legacy Paddlesports. But I promise you it will be worth the wait.


The big development is that Cory is actually going to fish in the TKAA tourney this September! 

Tom


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

OK DID SOME DIGGING AROUND AND THIS IS WHAT I FOUND RIGHT FROM THE HOARSES MOUTH.


Josh,

I get to see all of the new designs, prototypes, etc in August. Typically there are always some changes but I doubt if there will be anything revolutionary. I just bought a house about 1/2 mile from Lake Lanier so if you want to try any of the boats out let me know. I could teach you about the kayaks and you could teach me how to fish better. The Stripers are bitin.



Brent Troncalli

The Outside World

471 Quill Drive

Dawsonville, GA 30534

ph: 706-265-4500

fax: 706-265-4501


THIS GUY OWNS ONE OF THE COOLEST YAK SHOPS YOU WILL GO IN. HE IS THE MAN IF YOU NEED A NEW YAK OR ANY EQUIPMENT. HIS SHOP BOASTS A WAVE POOL INSIDE TO TEST DRIVE YOUR BOATS AND MANY OTHER LITTLE GOODIES. ONLY THE BEST EQUIPMENT. I JUST WISH HE WOULD ADD A LINE OF FISHING STUFF.. I'VE KNOWN HIM PERSONALY SINCE GRADE SCHOOL AND HE'S A CLASS ACT ALL THE WAY. HE WOULD BE GLAD TO HELP ANY OF YOU. I HOPE SOME OF YOU CAN USE HIS SERVICES..

I ALSO TALKED TO MY WIFE SHE SAYS THE SAME THING. NUTHING REVOLUTIONARY BUT YOU WILL SEE A PUSH IN SALES AND MARKETING.

HOPE THIS HELPS SOME OF YOU YAKERS !!!

OHH YEA ASK FOR BRENT AND TELL HIM I SENT YA !!...

http://www.theoutsideworld.net/


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I help with product testing and promotion for Legacy Paddlesports (Heritage, Liquid Logic, and Native Watercraft). I can assure you that Legacy will have some "revolutionary" products in the fall.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

erfisher said:


> The big development is that Cory is actually going to fish in the TKAA tourney this September!
> 
> Tom


Yea but I might have to use the flyrod to appease the gods. That way I will not have to compete with Gulps.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

ruthless said:


> I help with product development and promotion for Legacy Paddlesports (Heritage, Liquid Logic, and Native Watercraft) and I can assure you that we will have some "revoloutionary" products in the fall.
> 
> Sure kayak retailers are a good place to get info on current products, but they also have to wait until the "Outdoor Retailer" show to see the new stuff.


 
YOU DA MAN RUTHLESS (ESPESIALLY WITH THAT FLATTY YOU WERE HOLDING)...I GUESS THE REST OF YOU YAKERS WILL HAVE TO WAIT... IT DOES SOUND EXCITING THOUGH...I'M ACTUALY VERY INTERESTED.....


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

That is not me, it is Tarus V. from NYC, I loaned him my kayak for the TKAA tourney last year. He won the flounder division with that one.

I am definately privy to more developments in the kayak fishing industry than most, but it kills me not to be able to share it. So I have to wait too!


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> just my opinion but dont go to bass pro to buy a kayak, go to a kayak store, u will get WAY better service and a better price


I agree on the service but when it comes to price, Hobie is very strict when it comes to price control. The price for a new Hobie yak should be the same regardless of where you buy it. The real difference is service and yakfishing know how.


----------

